# Re-injuring fx ribs...



## katrinabgood (Jul 10, 2009)

Pt was seen in ED two days ago, dx'd w/ fx ribs.  Today she fell out of bed on the same side, now complains of pain and painful breathing.  Dr's final dx is "fx ribs."  

Is there a way to indicate the RE-injury, or do I just code 807.03 (closed fx, 3 ribs) and 786.52 (painful respiration) e8844 (accidental fall from bed)?


----------



## maudys (Jul 31, 2009)

The rib fractures shouldn't be the primary dx because they are already established.  Maybe use rib injury and fall from bed, then list V15.51 for personal history of traumatic fx?  Otherwise, it looks like the rib fractures are specific to this encounter.


----------

